# Batmobile Parachute Pickup Service



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Good morning!

It's been a very long time since I've worked on a kit, but the upcoming 1/25 1966 Batmobile model has me inspired.

However, I need your help.

My goal is to build the Dodge A-100 Batmobile Parachute Pickup Service used in two episodes of the 1966 TV show. Unfortunately, I am so colour blind that I am having trouble finding the correct paint!

I have the A-100 assembled:










Now I just need that paint:










It looks like a light blue, but I need help identifying what colour to get by the paint code. 

I even have a jpeg of the lettering to make my own decal!

I would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks again!

Deane


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Love it!!! Great idea, keep us posted. Will you make Bat-chutes as part of a diorama?


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you!

Possibly, although my next project is likely to recreate the corgi Batboat trailer and Batmobile trailer hitch.

Any idea what colour blue the van is?

Thanks,

Deane


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The 'parachute' version of the van looks like a light blue-green. "Fifties Aqua" would be my first choice.

http://www.testors.com/category/136528/Car_&amp;_Truck_Enamel_Paint


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

To do it in enamels, and if you can get them where you live, Humbrol 89 Matt Middle Blue for the basecoat, 65 Matt Aircraft Blue for the colour appearance of the photos, and 87 Matt Steel Grey for highlights if you wanted some slight wear on the edges, though the van looks to have a newish paintjob in the photos.

Good luck whichever way you do it, post the results!


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is try #1:










Let me know what you think!


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Not seeing much color there.

Officially, the only middle blue color offered seems to be "Artic Blue". At least that what I'm planning to paint mine someday.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Just need to mask off the gaskets for the door windows, and then a clear coat!

The front grille came chrome, but on utility vehicles it was often painted, so I will have to strip the chrome and then shoot it with the body color.

Almost done!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

"Let Gayfellow Take You To the Cleaners"

My God, that is the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------

